
When You Call 911 and Nobody Picks Up - dsego
https://thedevelopmentset.com/when-you-call-911-and-nobody-picks-up-32ac8f7dc7fe
======
teaman2000
The credibility of this article is undermined by the statement that Boston's
911 calls are sometimes unanswered - backed up by a link to a 2006 article
from a student newspaper.

